# Imac G3 350mhz Update



## Luckylucia (18 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens vers vous car je pense pouvoir avoir les infos correctes ici 

J'ai la possibilité de récupérer un Imac G3 350Mhz 64mb Ram et 6Go de HDD (j'en ai 6 que quelqu'un voulait jeter!!  pas possible pour moi!)

J'en vendrai 5 et garderai 1 (si cela se vend )

J'en ai testé 2 et ils fonctionnent nickel, mais l'OS 9.2 si j'ai bien vu date un peux. 

C'est là que vous allez m'aider 

Je voudrais faire un Update d'une machine, je voudrais au moins passer à OSX Tiger, j'ai lu que c'était possible, moyennant la pose de 1go de Ram, Vrai ou pas???

Mon problème principale est que ces modèles n'ont pas de port Firewire et pas de lecteur DVD.... Comment installé Tiger sans cela????? 

Sinon il me reste le choix de le transformer en boîte pour chats 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Invité (18 Avril 2014)

Concernant ces modèles sans FW, il parait qu'ils bootent en USB.

Très lent, faut être patient (surtout après l'appui sur "alt" et ensuite aussi c'est de l'Usb1), si tu essaie avec une clé, il faut qu'elle fasse au moins 8Go


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2014)

Invité a dit:


> Concernant ces modèles sans FW, il parait qu'ils bootent en USB.


il y a eu des tutos de Pascal 77 là dessus
( sur un autre site et il en avait parlé sur macg)

par ailleurs selon l'excellent mactracker ( assez fiable) les imacg3 en 350mhz 
coté OS , c'est *panther* maxi
(tiger c'est pour les 400)
--


> Sinon il me reste le choix de le transformer en boîte pour chats


ou AQUARIUM
( il y a les tutos sur le web)


----------



## Invité (18 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a eu des tutos de Pascal 77 là dessus
> ( sur un autre site et il en avait parlé sur macg)



C'était à propos des Palourdes qu'il avait parlé de ça je crois



pascalformac a dit:


> par ailleurs selon l'excellent mactracker ( assez fiable) les imacg3 en 350mhz
> coté OS , c'est *panther* maxi
> (tiger c'est pour les 400)
> &#8230;



Ah ? J'en ai passé 2 en 10.4 pourtant. Mais la version avec FW (Indigo de 2000, de mémoire)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2014)

y avait il des 350 *SANS* FW ?
Je doute
( et j'ai verifié sur mactracker , apparement y a pas, les 350 étaient avec FW)

il faudra attendre des precisions car il semble qu'on parlerait d'un g3 sans FW  et alors probablement en...333MHZ
( max  panther, ou tenter tiger en install usb)


----------



## Luckylucia (18 Avril 2014)

Non non, ce sont bien des 350mhz (j'ai vérifier) mais ils n'ont pas les 2 port FW.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------

j'ai telecharger Tiger en format ISO, je fais copier coller sur une clé et je boot dessus? 

Si il existe un tuto je veux bien le lien. 

Avant tout ça il me faudra d'abord trouver la RAM, parcequ'avec 64mb je n'irai pas très loin :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2014)

c'est quoi  le modèle?
plusieurs moyens pour le savoir 
(dont "à propos de " ; powermac2,1  powermac2,2, peu probable car eux ont des FW  ou   imac1, ou numero de serie ( endroit variable selon le mac)

histoire de voir si le max est 512 , 256 ou 1G


----------



## Luckylucia (18 Avril 2014)

Ok, je regarderai, je ne les ai pas sous la main ils sont à l'école de ma femme, prêt pour la décheterie!!! 

Je les sauverais inextremis... 

Mais c'est bien 350 et sans FW avec mange disque.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2014)

etonnant , en general mactracker est juste et les quelques  erreurs passées furent détectées et corrigées ( et sur des mac de 14-16 ans les erreurs ont eu largement le temps d'etre pistées)
et des 350 sans FW il a pas
ceci dit c'est limite annexe 
( sauf coté cassage de dent en tiger  et pistage du max de ram)
en passant la ram de ces vénerables matosses commence à couter cher, plus cher qu'une barrette de ouf pour macintel


----------



## Luckylucia (18 Avril 2014)

N'étant pas parfait, je vérifierai et ferai des photos des différents écrans. 

Peut être est ce des versions spécial enseignement.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> N'étant pas parfait, je vérifierai et ferai des photos des différents écrans.
> 
> Peut être est ce des versions spécial enseignement.


au fait plutot que  les aidants cherchent et fassent  des copier colier va donc charger le mactracker pour mavericks
(si tu l'as pas déjà)
vraiment bien ce " gadget"
Mactracker

mais vu l'ambiguité ce sera à croiser avec les infos  d'autres sites es vintage macs


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Tant que j'y suis pour le disque dur il faut quoi? Parceque 6go c'est pas très gras :rateau:


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

Il faut un disque P-ATA/IDE et non S-ATA sachant que tu es limité à 128Go (réels)


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Je suppose que c'est du 3,5?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2014)

et pas facile à trouver
(de moins en moins fabriqué)


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est du 3,5?



Oui, bien sûr.
Le guide du démontage si tu veux : http://82.225.175.131/share/h_svvSKjL4Iw_qqn/imac_DV.pdf


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Je savais que je trouverais des pros ici 

Ce soir j'aurai le num de série... On sera fixé sur le modèle. 

Pour la Ram on en trouve sur Amazon mais encore faut il qu'elle soit compatible, j'ai lu que certaines barrettes n'étaient pas compatibles ou pas reconnue! 

J'ai trouvé des Hynix sur Amazon.de, 18 euro pour 1go...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> Pour la dam on en trouve sur Amazon.


Amazon fait du proxénétisme?


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Le correcteur d'orthographe 

Une marque de RAM reconnue pour les G3?


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> Je savais que je trouverais des pros ici
> 
> Ce soir j'aurai le num de série... On sera fixé sur le modèle.
> 
> ...



Impossible.
C'est des barrettes de 512Mo maxi (ou alors c'est 2 barrettes ?) 
Si elles sont compatibles c'est une super affaire !

a titre de comparaison chez McChemin 45&#8364; : MÃ©moire NUIMPACT 512 Mo SDRAM PC 133 - garantie Ã  vie - MÃ©moire - Nuimpact - MacWay

Pas cher chez OWC et l'envoi n'est pas cher non plus (100% compatible) : OWC OWC100SD512328 512MB PC100 CL2 168 Pin SDRam... in stock at OWC


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Oui 2 barrettes de 512 

Je suis a l'école et....... 350mhz sans FW...   

PowerPC G3 350Mhz 
Code matériel 406
Numéros de série PT949AB6HZN

Je n'en donne qu'un mais les autres sont pareils.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

Les barrettes c'est 2 de 512mb CMB pour 15,99


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

> ~OBS,iMac 350 MHz
> Serial Number: PT949AB6HZN
> Check another serial number



d'après apple

Il me semblait bien que les premiers iMac de 99 en 350MHz étaient dépourvus de FW.

En tous cas le prix des 2 barrettes est tout à fait correct. Reste à savoir si elles sont compatibles.

Au fait, n'oublie surtout pas de passer la "iMac Firmware Update 4.1.9" tant que tu es sous Os9, sinon catastrophe annoncée dès 10.3 ! :mouais:
Le lien : iMac Firmware Update 4.1.9: Information and Download


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Il est en 9.2.2 faut le faire quand meme?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------















































---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

Pour les barettes : 2x 512 MB SDRAM Speicher Hynix, PC133 133 MHZ: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Il y a le choix entre CM3, Hynix, Infineon et Samsung


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

Si tu compte passer à Panther c'est obligé.
Sinon plus de vidéo avec ta version du Firmware&#8230;
Si tu fais une recherche "imac g3 écran noir os x" tu verras

Pour les barrettes on a eu des Hynix, quelques Infineon et Samsung en monte d'origine.
Je ne connais pas CM3


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Je comprend pas bien là, si j'ai 9.2.2 je dois repasser en 9.1.9?? Je dois revenir en arrière?

Pour la marque de la RAM c'est quoi le mieux?

Combien je peux mettre? 512 ou 1gb?


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

Tu es en Mac Os 9.2.2. Le max en Os Classic. Après c'est Os X (10)

Le truc dont je parle c'est la Rom de démarrage. Il te faut la 4.1.9. Ca n'a rien à voir avec l'Os.

Pour la Ram, perso je préférerais celles que je connais (que je citais plus haut)

Tu peux mettre 1Go : 2*512Mo


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Là c'est clair! J'ai déjà chargé le fichier SMI. 

Il s'installe sous OS 9.2, mais via cd ou usb? on le lance, il se met tout seul? 

Je sais j'ai plein de questions, mais vous avez tellement de réponses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

La RAM de chez OWC, tu as déjà commandé? Payé via Amazon? je me tenterais bien la Hynix (j'avais ça dans mon MacBook Pro) sur Amazon.de


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

Il se lance depuis le disque dur.
Pas besoin d'Usb ou quoi que ce soit.

Chez OWC ils sont super, mais chiants quand hors US. Perso ma première commande était chez eux (US) donc facile, après aussi jusqu'à&#8230; Je ne sais plus 2010 ? Là il a fallu remplir un formulaire, le renvoyer par fax, et bla bla, pour être vérifié.
Mais une fois que tu es client vérifié, c'est génial. Ma dernière commande de Ram, 7 jours pour être livré !

A part ça, quand j'ai le choix, je choisis Hynix !


----------



## Luckylucia (19 Avril 2014)

Ils ont le moyen de payement via Amazon, donc je suppose que c'est via ton compte peut être plus simple, mais 36dollars c'est pas cher!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Ils proposent aussi des disques dure... Mais ils parlent que l'on peux mettre jusqu'a 1T.. et ils proposent aussi des SSD pour les G3??? :mouais:

System Specifications at OtherWorldComputing.com


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> Ils ont le moyen de payement via Amazon, donc je suppose que c'est via ton compte peut être plus simple, mais 36dollars c'est pas cher!
> 
> Ils proposent aussi des disques dure... Mais ils parlent que l'on peux mettre jusqu'a 1T.. et ils proposent aussi des SSD pour les G3??? :mouais:System Specifications at OtherWorldComputing.com





> This model does not support hard drives larger than 128GB



Non, ils ne sont pas cher, super efficaces et depuis 97 que je suis client chez eux, je n'ai jamais (oui, oui, jamais) eu 1 seul produit à problème.
Pour moi, c'est le top du Mac !


----------



## Luckylucia (21 Avril 2014)

Ok 1Gb je vais tenter, quelqu'un a t il déjà fais toute l'opération? 

Avec le changement de HDD, trouver un Pata n'est pas évident


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> Ok 1Gb je vais tenter, quelqu'un a t il déjà fais toute l'opération?



Plusieurs fois.
Il me reste encore un 400MHz avec son Giga de Ram et un disque de 80Go


----------



## Luckylucia (21 Avril 2014)

Ok, reste avec moi alors 

Je vais me lancer sur OWC je pense, vu que l'on sait payer avec Amazon. Mais la livraison via US Post ou autre? Les autres moyen sont couteux. 

Pas de filons, pour les HDD Pata, on en trouve plus en neuf ou alors des très volumineux. 

Une petite question encore (je sais j'abuse) mes 6 Imac un servait de Server, est il différent des autres?


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2014)

La livraison la moins chère est parfaite (7/10 jours en France, ça doit être pareil pour la Belgique)

En Pata OWC en vends aussi Search Results for 3.5 Internal IDE/ATA at MacSales.com.
Je ne sais pas ce que ça donne en faisant 2 partition de 125Go,


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (3 Mai 2014)

Là j'écris d'un Powerbook G3 400 que j'ai passé en 10.4.11 (1Go RAM, DD 40Go d'occase) et ça n'est quand même pas super réactif... A côté sous MacOS 9 c'était une fusée !


----------



## Luckylucia (5 Mai 2014)

10.4 c'est Tiger ça, non? Il est mieux en Leopard alors? 

Je n'oublie pas mon petit test, mais j'ai plein de choses en cours et il faut bien choisir, mais les PC sont toujours là à attendre :rateau:


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> 10.4 c'est Tiger ça, non? Il est mieux en Leopard alors?
> 
> Je n'oublie pas mon petit test, mais j'ai plein de choses en cours et il faut bien choisir, mais les PC sont toujours là à attendre :rateau:



Non. Léopard (10.5) c'est hors de question. Même si c'est possible avec LeopardHelper
Perso mon 400 est en Tiger (10.4)
Mais le mieux pour le 350 c'est Panther (10.3)


----------



## Luckylucia (5 Mai 2014)

Panther  c'est ce que je voulais dire, mais je me suis trompé de bête


----------



## Invité (5 Mai 2014)

Luckylucia a dit:


> Panther  c'est ce que je voulais dire, mais je me suis trompé de bête



Fais gaffe, on rigole pas avec les félins ici !!! 
Va pas confondre un chat haret avec un chat sauvage !


----------

